
Show HN: Turn any YouTube playlist into a sleek radio-like page - leoncvlt
https://playlistradio.live/
======
leoncvlt
Hi all, this was this weekend's little project I made to take a break from
some other bigger stuff.

Basically it takes a youtube playlist and wraps it around a nicer streaming
page - good to leave on the monitor at parties, or to send to friends and
such.

On the home page, just paste the youtube link of a video contained in the
playlist. Or you can build the link yourself:
[https://playlistradio.live/?&list={playlist_id}](https://playlistradio.live/?&list={playlist_id})

Some examples:

\-
[https://playlistradio.live/?&list=PL8F6B0753B2CCA128](https://playlistradio.live/?&list=PL8F6B0753B2CCA128)
/ A classic jazz playlist, the default example on the site

\-
[https://playlistradio.live/?&list=PLVHGe9JLVncHBqqcT9Xc7P9l_...](https://playlistradio.live/?&list=PLVHGe9JLVncHBqqcT9Xc7P9l_dDc1Ofid)
/ some good future funk

\-
[https://playlistradio.live/?&list=PLD61626F6813F6C5F](https://playlistradio.live/?&list=PLD61626F6813F6C5F)
/ The GOAT soundtrack

